# Super Bad Ass guitar number



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 22, 2013)

Atmospheric Refractions

Twenty seven views told me one of two things:

- my initial title was lame and not catchy.
Something more provocative may work better. So here goes :twisted: 

- the track sucks (o) 

Nothing immediate can be done about that...

So here is a collaboration with a good friend, Rick Ruttenberg, in which i layered a number of improvised guitar and bass and virtual instrument tracks over my friend's groove.
I selected the best takes and then created a background to that.
It was fun writing around the solo, rather than the usual opposite: soloing over an existing soundscape...

Oh, and there are no melodies in there, sorry :twisted: 

Other shares: i used my Kemper Profiling Amplifier for all guitars and for my bass.
Phenomenal tone! And super versatile!

This week, someone here posted about the latest MIDI guitar systems, and one audio to MIDI software system was suggested:
MIDI Guitar by Jam Origin . 
After checking it out i immediately bought it.
Tracking is better than my GK3/GI-20 Roland setup, artifacts are a minimum, you can use any of your guitars, since you record or play a clean, dry guitar signal and let the program convert to MIDI from the audio track, latency is good, and it's $99!
I even slapped it on the last lyric solo in the end, that was recorded distorted, and it tracked very well from that sound too.

Very happy with both purchases.

If you hate the tune, feel free to post. Same if you dig it..

Thanks!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Bump it up baby! ~o)


----------



## Tatu (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Ok, here goes.

The first part was definently excellent porn-material.. I mean, if I'd know what I was talking about, I could perhaps almost see a hot, steamy sex scene on a beach at an exotic location.

The second part was a bit more mysterious, though it did have a lot more groove to it. I would've expected a bit more massive sound after the transition at 1:40, now it felt as if it went from a wide to thinner, though there were bigger stuff going on.

From 1:57 on; good stuff, and I especially liked the way the snare glued things there.
3:11 and forward reminded me of the opening cue of 007 Skyfall (for some reason, perhaps it was the percussive rhythms and the sound of the guitar), the transition at 3:44 was my favorite one.

The rest was pretty easy on the ear, though it would seem that you had the best improvising going on there..

Technically a good mix, but if one's not a friend of electric guitar solos, then this might be a bit boring.. 

The track that started after this sounded damn epic! (soundcloud didn't display it to me, so I have no idea which one it was)


----------



## dadek (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

love the guitar tone! many cool guitar things going on. i think a kemper's in my future.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 23, 2013)

my thoughts - 

hypothetically speaking the first 30 seconds did seem somewhat "blue movie-ish", I think, never actually saw one either...

Then at about :45 you were suddenly channeling Michael Kamen, sounded a lot like one of his soundtracks, and I mean that as a compliment.

I loved the transition at around 1:50, which had to be a bit tricky all by itself, and this next section sounds fresh and original, and cool. I'm having a difficult time grasping that the tone is coming from a modeling amplifier. And this whole section is just so air-tight.

At around 3:45 it changes again, and it's still very cool, but it sounds reminiscent of something I've heard, can't put my finger on it, even after a couple listens, but it's just not quite as unique. Some of the guitar tones, and the guitar and synth (is that a synth) combos are really cool!

All in all I enjoyed it, wouldn't have called it ambeint, but maybe I'm just not hip enough? (Most of my exposure to ambient comes through Echoes/John Diliberto) but I will call it fun to listen to. 

Oh, and I ran into the same limitation in Soundcloud - when did they start this nonsense?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Thanks for the listen guys!

@ Tatu: the porn music label crackep me up :mrgreen: 
I didn't quite have that association in mind when i started, but i did listen back to the track trying to see where you where coming from and i can see how it may suggest that. If it has some sex vibe to it, at least it is gentle! o=? 

Yea, the age of guitar solos has been over for a while...
But i enjoy improvising so here it is! 
Glad you enjoyed it over all. 

The epic track you mentionned maybe this?:
Daemon
That was a little hommage to Hans...

@Dadek: thanks man!
Yea, the Kemper is just fantastic: the best guitar purchase you'll ever make!

@Bill: so you too hear porn in there!
There must be some truth to it then...
I guess if things don't work out for me, there is always a back door possibility....

re: the Kemper: remeber, it isn't modeling, it's profiling, which makes the whole difference...

You are right, calling it ambient is not totally exact, but i didn't want to call it straight fusion either, because it has a more sonically exploratory quality to it that the old fusion genre. Or at least that's what i was going for...
I don't understand the SoundCloud issue. Maybe they are doing it to force people into buying an account?

Thanks again for listening!


----------



## cadalac (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

I listened to it earlier. Now that you brought it up again I took a second listen. I actually appreciate it better on the second listen. 

On my first listen, I remember thinking that it sounded like a lot of improv was happening. Improves never captivate me as much as a carefully thought out composition. The base lines and drum tracks felt a little repetitive at times (but its an improv :wink: ), also it was very much in the style of Steve Vai which took a little out of the originality factor for me. To your credit though the production quality sounds really good.

Like mentioned above Still Life after it sounds awesome. (King Crimson style  )

Given your talent in production and of grasping different genres so well, I would in your shoes invest time in developing a personal style / writing original distinctive compositions. I feel it could really put you a step above.

Speaking of Vai, I never appreciated how he usually puts the focal point on lead guitar and everything else feels like just like unimportant backing tracks. Compare that to say Dream Theater, where every thing (even the drums) work in an impressive unified way to contribute to the whole.

I'm just speaking my mind openly, so I hope my thoughts are insightful to some...


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Really great piece of music, Patrick. I just re-listend to "Zig Zag" "A son." And "Piece of Mind". WOW.


----------



## Tatu (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Thanks for the listen guys!
> 
> @ Tatu: the porn music label crackep me up :mrgreen:
> I didn't quite have that association in mind when i started, but i did listen back to the track trying to see where you where coming from and i can see how it may suggest that. If it has some sex vibe to it, at least it is gentle! o=?
> ...




Well, that porn-music thing was meant to be a bit of a joke, good it made you laugh. But it does sound quite sexy and funky guitars and slow rhythms have always been a part of it (I assume, as how would I know) :D

Yep, I did enjoy.

It was Daemon!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Hi Cadalac, thanks for sharing your thoughts!
I hear you regarding a thought out piece versus kind of a jam...
I too prefer a composition versus a piece with a lot of soloing...
Except when the improvisers are top players and spontaneous composition takes place as they interact.
The challenge in this case, and in many cases for all of us, is that we're dealing with a one man band. There are no other players, aside from the creator, that can feed off each other and create something spontaneous and fresh without spending a lot of time and writing parts for each instrument. A process that live would take a few minutes suddenly turns into hours and the spontaneity is gone...
Five good musicians bring to the table 5 life times of experience and the superimposing of 5 different approaches and views of the world.
In our case, no matter what, it is still only one vision...

I appreciate the kind words anyway, and really didn't take this one piece too seriously. I rarely play the guitar anymore (i don't like Steve Vai either. More of a Jeff Beck, Allan Holdsworth, Mike Stern, Scofield, Santana type of guy...) so this was an excuse to see what i could get out of the Kemper.
For more original writing, see Moonstruck at my Soundcloud page.
It is certainly more anchored in jazz, and i am no longer so focused on a career in that direction, but i feel that it more seriously represents who i am.

I am glad that you encouraged me to look for a more unique voice though.
I think that this is the most essencial challenge we are all facing, and it certainly is something that i want to apply to my media scoring work...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*



artsoundz @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Really great piece of music, Patrick. I just re-listend to "Zig Zag" "A son." And "Piece of Mind". WOW.



Artsoundz, thank you so much for your continuing encouragements!
I appreciate it very much o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Tatu, ah no worry: i don't take myself so seriously that i can't take a joke.
Especially for a piece like this. :mrgreen: 
Plus you're right: slow afro groove and guitars can be sexy.
It certainly is not an emotion that should be discarded, and all of us media composers should be able to summon it on demand...
Good thing i didn't REALLY go for a sexy mood, 'cause many of you may have needed a change of underwear...


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Super Bass Ass guitar number*

Very nice Patrick. I overlooked this before due to the title...so I finally came to check out what this ass is about. :? 

Really great sound you've got going. Love the creative meld of influences...my favorites too.

MayI request an orchestral blend someday a la "Diamond Dust"? Gives me goosebumps thinking about what you might be able to do with that. Your very skilled.


----------



## lux (Feb 24, 2013)

very cool track

Luca


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 24, 2013)

@Gary: thanks man!
Jeff Beck with strings...hmm, that may be interesting! _-) 

@Luca: grazie Signore!

@Bill: sorry, i forgot to confirm that there was a synth doubling of the last guitar solo. I slapped MIDI Guitar on the solo track and sent the audio to MIDI conversion to Omnishere for the doubling...


----------



## wst3 (Feb 25, 2013)

@Patrick - was that using this new audio to MIDI program everyone is raving about?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 25, 2013)

Bill: It's actually called MIDI Guitar, by Jam Origin.
Not sure that it's the one you're refering to, but i am certainly raving about it! :mrgreen: 

$99, tracks great, way less artifacts than the usual Roland stuff...etc
I've had so many guitar controllers, including ZTar.
This one system is fantastic, since you can use any of your guitars without needing a special pickup...


----------



## wst3 (Feb 25, 2013)

yup, that's the one I've been hearing about, unless there is another such critter for $99<G>... headed there now to see if they have a demo, otherwise we may need to schedule that bbq for chillier weather!

Thanks!

EDIT: OK, no demo... but an open public beta, which might be even better if they listen to their new crash test dummies! Downloaded, can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 25, 2013)

They do have a demo without any limitations...
Too cold for BBQ!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this Patrick, this is a lot of fun. 

Great tones from the Kemper, too.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Ian: glad you enjoyed it!

The Kemper is my precious...


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 25, 2013)

I like it, Patrick! 

Ha ha, you know I am a guitar player too... .


----------



## dach (Feb 25, 2013)

enjoyed the track... just got (actually won) a Kemper myself and am having a blast with it. I'll also check out the midi software as the GKIIa or whatever has never tracked evenly for me. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Gunther!
Actually I didn't know but i do now! _-) 

Dach: thanks dude. You won a Kemper! Lucky you! =o

Check out the Amp Factory for the best profiles for your Kemper:
http://www.theampfactory.com/


----------



## wst3 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I picked up Jam Origin MIDI Guitar... I have mixed feelings, on the one hand it does work, but it requires a LOT of work to get it working, and the tracking thus far is on a par with my current rig. So mixed feelings...

I'd suggest any guitar player give it a spin, but I'd definitely use the public beta before making the purchase.

More later as I spend more time with it...

(And yeah, I still believe in Santa, and perfect guitar to MIDI tracking without a hex pickup!)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm, strange. I had it working really quickly...
I was familiar with creating an audio track and then using that track as the input of a MIDI track, so that went faily smoothly...
Adjusting pitch bend was fast too.
Also, i tried strumming and hitting the guitar pretty strongly and didn't get nearly the amount of artifacts that i get with my Roland stuff...
What MIDI setup do you use?


----------



## wst3 (Feb 25, 2013)

It works quite well with pre-recorded tracks, that was pretty quick and easy, but I played several guitars into it, and that's where I started to have problems, stand-alone and VST.

Now it could be my interfaces, I tried the Tango and a Flying Cow, both plugged into a Dakota, and a Firebox via Firewire.

Most likely it is just the settings, and that will take some patience.

My current rig is a KLUDGE... I use a Roland GR-505 guitar driving a GR-300, and that's been modified so that the post compressor signal from each string drives an IVL Pitchrider 7000 Mk II. Lately the poor Pitchrider has been having problems, so I'm really anxious to find a new solution, and one that doesn't require quite so much hardware! I've also used the GR-300 with various 13 pin pickups (Roland GK2a and a Fishman Powerbridge) using the BC-13 to connect the 13 pin to the 24 pin.

Like I said, it's a mess, but it works well enough.

The best tracking I've experienced is the Yamaha G10/G10C, but I dislike the controller, so it doesn't get a lot of use...

I'll spend more time with it tomorrow evening, hopefully I'll be happier!


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I'm glad I persevered through the first third, because I GENUINELY LOVED the section starting at 1:40, particularly from 1:40 to 1:57. I think that could be gleaned from this track and turned into something new where it features prominently. It could easily be adapted into a pop track.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 26, 2013)

Zac: ah, thanks!
I do like surprises, so chances are if you don't really like a section of one of my pieces, there may be something more to your liking down the road... :mrgreen: 
I'll keep your suggestion in mind though :wink: 

Bill: try going direct into your card, or into the simplest patch possible. Maybe just a DI into your sound card. Guitar sound should be totally clean. I used my guitar into the Kemper with a clean patch, no reverb, into my audio card.
It worked very well. I may have dropped a note here and there when playing fast, but that's it...


----------



## wst3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I did try several different input configurations, including and excluding preamplifiers, three different A/D converters, two different paths... this may still be the problem, but I haven't been able to prove it one way or the other!

(My sound card has LightPipe in and out, so that's not an option for me.)

I did get some dropped notes, but I can live with that, it was the ghost notes, mostly an octave above, that made me pull my hair out. This points to distortion (harmonic distortion to be specific) but I can't hear it.

There's also the not so remote possibility that I've just finally reached the max my poor old computer can manage. It's a quad core, but an older one ([email protected]), and maybe between that the older chip set, I'm just going to have to upgrade sooner than I'd like?


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 26, 2013)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 27 said:


> It may have dropped a note here and there when playing fast, but that's it...



...Patrick de Corvette!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 26, 2013)

zacnelson @ Tue Feb 26 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 27 said:
> 
> 
> > It may have dropped a note here and there when playing fast, but that's it...
> ...



you couldn't resist, could you! :wink:


----------

